# venomous only 75g



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

l have a 75g and was wondering about a school(5 or 6) of big eye squrrielfish(venomous)a.k.a soildier fish with a volitan lionfish and if that combo would work what other fish if any would be able to live comfertable any info on big eye squrrielfish is appreiciated(sp)


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

so what you guys are telling me is you dont know anything on this topic. i came to u people for a reason because i thought u guys could help


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> l have a 75g and was wondering about a school(5 or 6) of big eye squrrielfish(venomous)a.k.a soildier fish with a volitan lionfish and if that combo would work what other fish if any would be able to live comfertable any info on big eye squrrielfish is appreiciated(sp)
> [snapback]799752[/snapback]​










sorry but the sw section sometimes gets slow
if the squeriell fish are bigger than the volitan u should be ok
no inverta brates 
im not sure on this but almost positive


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks but in not sure how big these squrriel fish are and how are they venomous thanks for the help death in #s


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> thanks but in not sure how big these squrriel fish are and how are they venomous thanks for the help death in #s
> [snapback]806286[/snapback]​


The Myripristis species grows up to 9 inches. The Big Eye Squirrel prefers a tank of at least 80 gallons with plenty of places to hide & swim. The Myripristis species is a carnivore and likes to eat variety of chopped meats, feeder shrimp. The Big Eye Squirrel is a low maintenance fish and is a good candidate for the fish only aquarium housing med to larger fish species. Keep with caution in a reef aquarium; may eat small crustaceans and smaller fish. Keep water quality high (SG 1.020 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F). The Big Eye Squirrel is commonly collected from Hawaii.

never had squerrial fish but i had volitans


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

then i guess ill be getting a 100g but u still didnt answer my question how are they venomous


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

al capone you ask about so many different animals and alwayz say you're gona get a 75-125 g tank for different species. are you lying or do you run a petstore


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

first of all i dont lie second of but i get alot cash of many during chirstmas i mean alot. my grandparents hit big the on the jackpot a few years ago and my uncle's plastic surgeon and i want to get into s.w and want to expand my herp assortment so i wont have most of the stuff exept that 35,55,and the 75 i had from previous herps and fresh water but i want but i want to get a 100g and 125 with xmas $$$

do u understand syd


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> then i guess ill be getting a 100g but u still didnt answer my question how are they venomous
> [snapback]806647[/snapback]​


research them?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

dont u think i already tried that but thanks for the tip


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i feel you i just figured i should ask since it was on my mind


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

does anybody know how the big eye squrrielfish are venomous


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

They have fangs. Just like rattlesnakes.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

you need a much bigger tank if you want to keep those fish lonf term. a volitan lion needs at least a 125, and when he gets bigger he may eat the soldier fish. soldier fish have a venemous spine near their cheek.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks i have to think about my options right now


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

squirrel fish have a venomus, blade for lack of better terms, near there gill plate, which contans a mild vennom that causes pain sewllling, and later on itching, at least in my case, i almost had to get stiches form one of thoses things, i caught it while fishing in the bahamas upon trying to get it off the hook i sliced, and i mean sliced my self on that frigging spine/blade


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

can their venom put u in the hospital


----------



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> can their venom put u in the hospital
> [snapback]816336[/snapback]​


squirrelfish are not venomous lions are but only on certain areas of the fish :laugh: if you need more info let me know i run the salt and freshwater dept of a pet store and work these fish all the time









later hope it helps 
ronin


----------



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

ronin said:


> squirrelfish are not venomous lions are but only on certain areas of the fish :laugh: if you need more info let me know i run the salt and freshwater dept of a pet store and work these fish all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well depends on how far they spin goes into your skin most are mild stings tho


----------

